# Yard Sign



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I just got done (like 2 minutes ago) with my how-to for my Yard Sign.
Check it out and tell me what you think!!!
http://www.freewebs.com/frontyardfright/06/yardsign.htm


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im glad you did that. I was going to make a "pillars" sign and then I saw yours and re thought it> I liked your idea and was going to try and copy it, now I can.... If I get it done for this year, I will send you pics of the finished product... Cant decide yet exactly what to do...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

GREAT! Be sure and let me know when you are [email protected]
Also, if you have any questions or anything don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good, like the font you used!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job. I seem to be saying that quite a bit lately.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job! Looks pretty similar to the one I made last year when I "stole" the idea from WormyT. Have a look:









I'm guessing your "oopsie" came from assuming dimensional lumber is actually the size it says it is. They're all usually undersized by some amount. It's pretty strange if you do actually come across a 4x4 that actually measures 4". I believe they actually measure 3.5" x 3.5"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pic Z, looks like a nice warm fall day.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Good job! Looks pretty similar to the one I made last year when I "stole" the idea from WormyT. Have a look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i guess that's what i did... i don't know. 
that is a really nice pic too  i really like how you got the unpleasant st logo on there...
i actually think your sign was one that made me want to make my own...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nice pic Z, looks like a nice warm fall day.


Of course it was a nice warm (well, for New England) fall day... it was Halloween!!! :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really like your sign, FYF. The double post is unique. Nice job on the how-to!

Zombies sign is aways an inspiration..I still mean to build one...Maybe a sign contest?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I really like your sign, FYF. The double post is unique. Nice job on the how-to!
> 
> Zombies sign is aways an inspiration..I still mean to build one...Maybe a sign contest?


That sounds like a great idea. I had Zombie's sign instructions bookmarked long before I ever joined here. His instructions are so concise.

FYF, I like your sign. Love the way it came out. Great job.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im in for a "sign contest" too!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I cant tell which "Font" you used ? or I just missed it reading the Forum and How To but what a great Idea as well. I need to make me a sign like this for my haunt Hidden Horror.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

The font that i used is called "Creature". You can download it off the halloweenfonts.com website.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just taking a closer look at this. It really did turn out pretty awesome fyf. Good job!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a small sign but yours makes me wast to upgrade. LOL Great work


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

nice sign.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Frontyardfright, your sign looks great! Love that old barnwood siding look.







Zombie, I liked your spooky sign idea too (really wormy-t's, I guess) so much I copied it. Even added the stuffed raven on the cross bar.

I used 2x4's on a 2x12x24" base weighted with pavers to keep it from blowing over in the wind. It rocks a little, but that adds to the effect.

What did you use for the spanish moss hanging down on the right side? I used that spider web stuff but it blows around in the wind and gets tangled to the point where it doesn't look much like spider web. Especially after the rain and wind we had last Friday.


----------

